# want your car photoshoped???? let me know



## phs17 (Oct 18, 2011)

want to see what your car would look like with your windows tinted, lowered, new rims, color rims, tinted taillights or different tails. just post a pic of you car and what you want done...


----------



## phs17 (Oct 18, 2011)

some of my work


----------



## phs17 (Oct 18, 2011)

from this










to this ( lowered it and did rims black)


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

maybe try some hurst wheels and splitter exhaust


----------

